
Text QR - cow9
http://asciiqr.com/
======
trestletech
I love this. I can't get the newline breaks to work in my QR scanner, but I
got excited about the idea of generating recursive QR codes. i.e. QR codes
that embed another unicode QR code inside of them.

~~~
jedimastert
I want to give some kind of award for the first quine QR code, but I have
nothing to give...

~~~
Assossa
[https://www.quaxio.com/qrquine/](https://www.quaxio.com/qrquine/)

------
nephrite
Just replace black boxes with '#' and voila you have real ASCII.

~~~
jwilk
It's not that simple. You have also half blocks (U+2580 UPPER HALF BLOCK,
U+2584 LOWER HALF BLOCK) to deal with.

~~~
whatshisface
Full: # @ % O Z

Upper half: * ' " ` ^

Lower half: o _ z

Source: have played nethack.

~~~
pwinnski
My phone correctly read the code from my laptop screen as-is. I don't think it
would with actual low-byte characters.

~~~
swiley
It probably would if you use the “unreadable” xterm font haha.

------
sovietcattle
Is there a command line tool to generate QR codes out there?

~~~
cosarara
[https://fukuchi.org/works/qrencode/](https://fukuchi.org/works/qrencode/)

~~~
Spooky23
I used this to get QR codes implemented in a legacy print system. Worked
great. It's also in Homebrew.

------
k__
Expo does this in its CLI. Pretty handy if you need to connect a mobile device
with a dev server or such.

------
pvinis
I think that's kinda the same as what expo-cli is using to display a QR code
on a terminal. Right?

------
marban
Your take on the future of QR codes? (Other than payments in Asia)

~~~
jedberg
Ever since Apple added automatic detection of QR codes to the camera app, I
think they're pretty well cemented as a good way to transmit small amounts of
data.

~~~
lozf
Super convenient for getting guests connected to the Wifi; I have a shell
alias that runs:

    
    
        qrencode -t utf8  "WIFI:T:WPA2;S:<GuestVLAN-SSID>;P:<SecurePassw0rd>;;"

------
paulpauper
you can put a hex encrypted bitcoin key and make a qr code of it like this and
paste it everywhere as an alternative to cloud hosting. very nice

------
KiDD
iOS built in QR code reader doesn't recognize it...

------
LockAndLol
HTTPS 404s

------
glitch
(1) I acknowledge that the author already states that "[they are] quite well
aware that this uses Unicode not ASCII."

(2) Having said that, as a request to everybody for future text-based
creations, could we please stop referring to non-ASCII text as "ASCII". Using
characters that aren't in ASCII really shouldn't be referred to as ASCII.
Pretty please.

(3) The more generic label of "text QR" or "text-based QR" would be better, in
my opinion. In this particular situation, saying "Unicode text QR" or "Unicode
QR" would also be appropriate.

~~~
LoSboccacc
i wonder why they call for Unicode usage when the extended ascii 219 - 223
could do the same

e: lol why downvoting the inquisitive reader? this community sheeesh. hacker
news seems a misnomer more than anything.

~~~
ygra
Depending on the codepage ... extended ASCII is just as much a misnomer here
as ASCII in the original post.

~~~
echeese
Okay how about codepage 437 then

------
tsukurimashou
> *I am quite well aware that this uses Unicode not ASCII...

interesting naming choices you made there

------
hvdijk
If the author already knows this is not ASCII, maybe don't name it ASCII QR?

~~~
kube-system
SEO? Many people still call ANSI and Unicode art "ASCII art".

~~~
umvi
This is exactly it.

It would be like if I made a website called "veggiebot" and the logo were a
tomato, and everyone were getting up in arms about tomatoes technically being
a fruit (berry).

Yes. In theory tomatoes are not vegetables. But in practice they are treated
as vegetables and searching for images of "vegetables" in google will almost
certainly yield pictures of tomatoes.

In theory ASCII is not Unicode. But in practice, 99% of people don't care
about the under-the-hood esoteric intricacies of all the different character
encodings. They see a picture made from printable characters instead of pixels
and think "ASCII art"

~~~
teach
I agree with you! But while we're being pedantic, I should complain that I
don't like "tomato/fruit" analogy since the categories "fruits" and
"vegetables" are not mutually exclusive.

There's no botanical definition of "vegetable" like there is with "fruit". So
it's sort of disingenuous to complain about edible plant categorization while
using the social/cultural sense of the first word but not the other.

> In theory tomatoes are not vegetables.

I don't think I agree with that sentence. "Did you know that a tomato is
technically a fruit?" is true and interesting if you've never heard it before.

On the other hand "Did you know that a tomato isn't a vegetable; it's
technically a fruit!" <\- This is false. Fruits are only not vegetables if you
use the social/cultural sense of both words.

~~~
umvi
I was struggling with coming up with a perfect analogy, but this phenomenon
basically happens when a word becomes ubiquitous to mean an entire class of
something, like how "Kleenix" means "tissue" or "Coke" means "carbonated
beverage" (depending on your location in the US).

Author: "Coke QR"

HN: "That's not Coke, that's Sprite!"

dang: _changes title to "Carbonated Beverage QR"_

~~~
teach
I feel like the word "crypto" is similarly being pushed away from its original
meaning.

------
rsync
I prefer "Oh By"[1] codes which are actually ascii and easier to remember,
pass around, and chalk up on walls/trails/streets/signs ...

[1] 0x.co

~~~
chias
Am I missing something? 0x.co looks basically like a simple bit.ly clone but
that accepts non-urls too.

You need to be online to perform a lookup, and can only look it up on 0x.co.
If the website goes down, if the database gets lost, if you don't also include
a "go look this up on 0x.co" note, etc. etc. the codes have no utility. These
are problems that QR codes solve.

~~~
rsync
"These are problems that QR codes solve."

Agreed. In fact, I don't know what people use Oh By codes for ... but they do,
in fact, create them and even purchase them.

I will point out that it is difficult to "tell" someone a QR code over the
phone ... or shout it to them ... or chalk one of them up on a wall, etc. Oh
By codes solve this problem (to whatever degree this is a problem to someone).

